
Corporate Culture in Internet Time (2000) - el_benhameen
http://www.strategy-business.com/article/10374?gko=48515
======
kyllo
Still true and accurate, not dated at all except for the mention of Bill
Gates. This could easily have been written today.

~~~
el_benhameen
I got several paragraphs in before the discussion of the 1999 Christmas season
made me realize that it _wasn 't_ from today.

